
Pay it forward, HN style - jacquesm
http://jacquesmattheij.com/Pay+it+forward%2C+HN+style
======
motters
This is turning HN into a spam forum rather than being something for the
better.

I could post an offer on HN, touting my wares and waxing phantasmagorical
about my coding and consultancy skills. The first hit is free, but after that
I only want to see the color of your greenbacks. It might even boost my
ranking in the social graph somewhat. But I'm not going to. It would be
undignified, and frankly it's not what I come to HN to read. I hope other
people will think similarly and take their boosting activities elsewhere.

~~~
terryjsmith
This idea of people only doing it for themselves is cynical. I agree that it
is taking up space on the home page; maybe it should be a sub-section (edit:
and now it is).

This notion reminds me of Mark Zuckerberg's recent quote at Startup School:
That others (Hollywood in this case, but I think applicable here) can't see to
grasp the idea that people would build things just because they like building
things.[1]

[1] <http://www.justin.tv/startupschool/b/272178321>

------
devmonk
This might help: <http://searchyc.com/Offer_HN>

~~~
bad_user
<http://news.ycombinator.com/offers>

~~~
slowpoison
Wow! Has this always been there?

~~~
slowpoison
Oh! Got it. Here where "offers" and "offerless" came from:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1839808>

and

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1839857>

------
mgunes
At this rate, I see an "offer" link coming between "ask" and "jobs".

------
Andrew_Quentin
Didn't you offer HN subdomain names?

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, but it was for a 24 hour period only, so I decided not to include it.
Besides I think that was relatively easy for me to do, I think todayiamme
deserves some credit for putting out a basically unlimited offer and starting
the whole 'Offer HN' meme.

